# 1/4 sheet sander problem



## ttatum501 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, I have a Ryobi 1/4 sheet sander. The sandpaper continuously slips out of the front clip. I have narrowed the problem down to me unconsciously sanding on the edges of the sander causing the sanders pad to wear unevenly. (the pads corners are not flat) I am searching for an idea of how to even out the pad. I do not want to have to buy a new sander or a new pad. Just jerry-rig my current sander. Any ideas?


----------



## mixer440 (Oct 24, 2009)

Seems simple to me since I'm not the one with the problem. Couldn't you use something like a thin sheet of rubber. For instance, I recently picked up a square foot of pond liner that might work. You may or may not have to glue it on to the existing pad. I suppose you could also use strips of it on the edges that are worn.

The problem is that if you "shim" the edges...etc., then you'll probably be sanding uneven.

Unless your sander is under $30 USD, then why not buy a new pad (if available and cost effective). Otherwise a new sander ?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I bet when the sander was new the clip that holds the paper had serrated teeth on it and now are worn off. If this is the case you need to replace the clips. It is also possible the spring that puts pressure on the clips has gotten week. 

If you just want to jerry-rig it you might put a rubber pad on the sander and use spray adhesive to attach the sandpaper to the sander.


----------

